# hp wireless mouse



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a HP wireless mouse and I'd like to know how I can install it on my Windows 7 machine. I don't have a wireless adapter. is there a usb adapter I can use with this? or maybe there's a setting in Windows that I haven't activated that has disabled it? if yes, what is it?

please help!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi cemcc :wave:

Wireless mices (mice) usually have a little USB adaptor that often sits in a little recess underneath the mouse itself. The recess often has a tiny on/off-switch so the mouse is turned on when the adapter is slid out.

Is your HP-Mouse new? If so it should come with it's adapter. The adapters are 'locked' to their specific adapter, so if the adapter is lost, the mouse is useless.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

no, that doesn't work. it is new. I've looked on the packaging and it says "connect using your computer's built-in wi-fi receiver. no external receiver or router required"  I've tried it on two machines and I've got nothing. 

Built-in wi-fi?? since when?? I wasn't aware of that. admittedly, I did install Win7 on both machines and, perhaps, I haven't installed or activated the wi-fi?? is that possible? or do I need a wireless card?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the model #?

There are only two types that I'm aware of, those with a USB receiver and Blue tooth models.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

Dogg said:


> What is the model #?


it's MOWFFKUL. not a number, I know, but that's what it says....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, that was educational.... :grin: I did a search-around for 'HP wireless mouse' and found that HP released a 'USB dongle-free wi-fi mouse', earlier this year - *Link*.

Apparently, it works on on a PC's built-in wi-fi adaptor, though they worded it more for laptops, meaning I suspect you'll need to get a wi-fi adapter card for your PC.




> HP today announced a new lineup of wireless accessories equipped with Wi-Fi connectivity and HP Link-5 technology to promote mobility and ease of use.
> 
> Products such as the company’s exclusive HP Wi-Fi® Mobile Mouse allow users to do more without the hassle of wires and with the assurance of extended battery life.
> 
> “HP offers its customers a wide variety of accessories that are simple to use with connectivity options to meet their unique needs,” said Scott Pappan, director, Accessories, Personal Systems Group, HP. “For consumers who desire PCs that are light and small but offer fewer USB ports, or for those who use their PCs in multiple settings, options like Wi-Fi and Link-5 allow users to keep USB ports free for other devices.”


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

would any wi-fi adapter card be compliant with this or do I need to get a HP one?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Any card should be fine :wink:


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, thank you.


----------



## cemcc (Nov 16, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Any card should be fine :wink:


are you really sure about this? I've just got word from another techy and he said the mouse is compatible only with PCs that have a "HP" compatible wi-fi mouse card built in. I don't think the card I've bought is HP ready. I've just bought an ordinary wi-fi card. Is that definitely gonna work?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Definetly? No. 

But as you already have the card, you can test. Or simply trust in the other tech as he seems to at least know about this type of hardware. It wouldn't surprise me at all if it's proprietary.


----------

